# Nazi Ufos



## Birdmanwest (Feb 10, 2004)

There have been rumors and witnesses of Germans of WW2, which they have been secretely developing a disc shaped flying object that could have a posibility to disobey against gravity. If that is true, it is unmaginative advance of technology even to now. There are no real hard core evidence and it may sound funny, but there are many reports and witnesses that's been seriously stated.
http://www.naziufos.com/
http://www.forteantimes.com/articles/175_naziufo1.shtml
http://www.netowne.com/naziufos/boblee/index.htm


----------



## Viper (Feb 10, 2004)

alrighty


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 10, 2004)

woah.........


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 11, 2004)

An interesting Thread here 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

has anyone here actually seen a "real" UFO..................


----------



## plan_D (Apr 11, 2004)

Well I suppose if it's flying and you don't know what it is, to you it's a UFO.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

i like you siggy, i just finished a model 262 an it looks real good.............


----------

